# Lexi's Sick



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi started barking this morning at 6AM. She wouldn't stop so I went out to her crate to take her out to go potty. I noticed her pillow in her crate covered in brown stuff. I got her out of the crate and she started to act like she had to go potty so I took her out. She went poop but it was really, really soft. Almost to soft to pick up. When we got back inside she throw up a brown liquid. I offered her some dog food (didn't have any hamburger or rice for the bland diet) and she wouldn't eat it. We went outside one more time before I went to work and again the poop was really, really soft.

I called the vet and they said to give her a bland diet (boiled hamburger and boiled rice) for 24 hrs. After that if she is better I can give her her dog food again. If she isn't better I'm supposed to bring her in.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Oh no!  
How scary!!!!
See, I would have had to run her to the vet







. And they would have told me the same thing they told you on the phone....








What a good mommy you are...
Hopefully the bland diet will work.
It does make you wonder what she got into..








Any ideas?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jul 27 2005, 08:04 AM
> *It does make you wonder what she got into..
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
I really have no idea. She was fine last night. It was only around 70 last night (after about 4 weeks of 90+ degree weather) so we went for a long walk (around 3 miles). She was fine and walked about 3/4 of the way. She was fine when she went to bed, no diarrhea then. She did bark in the middle of the night but after a few minutes she calmed down. When I was cleaning out her crate I found a turd. Lexi has never been a poop eater but I'm wondering if she ate some. The puke was the color of poop. YUCK!!!

She had been laying in the stuff (not sure if it is puke or poop) on her bed. Her face had the stuff all over. I had to wash her face and comb it out. My poor baby! Made me feel like a bad mom for not getting up when she barked in the middle of the night.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Maybe she picked up something on the walk...
Or maybe she got some heat sickness....even if it seemed cool...
Maybe it was just too much for her last night....
Anyway, hope she feels better....


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I hope lexi feels better soon. I'm thinking it is the heat too. Just keep giving her the bland stuff . When this happens to chester I don't offer him any dog food. He wouldn't eat it anyway. Just leave out lots of water so she can flush out her system. Within a day chester is back to normal. I'm sure lexi will be too. 
Don't feel bad , you were still there to help her.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She is used to the walk. We usually walk about 2.5miles. We did go about 3 blocks farther then we usually go. But she was fine. When she gets tired she will jump up and lets me know she wants to get picked up. I don't think she would have had heat sickness because it was cold enough that I wore a jacket on our walk. 

She could have picked something up on the walk I guess. Not sure when she would have thoug. We didn't really stop long enough for her to get something.

I have no idea what is wrong with her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

With a 3 mile walk, I'd really suspect heatstroke, too. Poor Lexi!

The biggest danger with Malts and even innocent tummy upsets (and I have learned this firsthand) is dehydration. After Lady had to be hospitalized for 2 days with an IV, my vet told me to always keep Pedialite on hand. I get the Gerber unflavored 4 packs. You can get an infant syringe for feeding and squirt it down her throat. It will replace the electrolites she's lost.

I also keep a few jars of baby food meat around (chicken) and give a little of that, just even a fingerful at first to make sure it stays down. I also prefer boiled chicken breast to hamburger for the bland diet (less fat).

You can also give a little Kaopectate or Pepto Bismal to help with the diarrhea.

As your vet says, if you don't see a big improvement soon, bring her in. These little ones can get really sick, really fast when they dehydrate and don't eat. And in case you are dealing with something more serious, like pancreatitis, you don't want to wait.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww... poor Lexi!! I hope she feel better soon!!















Your NOT a bad mommy!! Your doing everything you can do.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

A few months ago Tini threw up some brown stuff-- the vet said it was poop. 
I hope for your sake it is something as simple as poop










Hope Lexi is feeling better soon


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Jul 27 2005, 09:04 AM
> *A few months ago Tini threw up some brown stuff-- the vet said it was poop.
> I hope for your sake it is something as simple as poop
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yeah that is what I'm thinking it was.

I really, really don't think it was heatstroke. It was actually chilly when we went for the walk. Plus we got back to the apartment at 7:30 and didn't go to sleep until almost 11. If it was heatstroke I think she would have had some symptoms before this morning. Plus she is used to the walk. Normally it is a 2.5 mile walk and Lexi walks about 2miles of it. This time it was closer to 3 miles and she walked about 2.25 miles. If it was heatstroke she probably not have been able to walk as far. After the walk Lexi and Nikki played together until bed. I don't think she would have been playing for 3.5hrs if it was heatstroke.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 27 2005, 10:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that is what I'm thinking it was.

I really, really don't think it was heatstroke. It was actually chilly when we went for the walk. Plus we got back to the apartment at 7:30 and didn't go to sleep until almost 11. If it was heatstroke I think she would have had some symptoms before this morning. Plus she is used to the walk. Normally it is a 2.5 mile walk and Lexi walks about 2miles of it. This time it was closer to 3 miles and she walked about 2.25 miles. If it was heatstroke she probably not have been able to walk as far. After the walk Lexi and Nikki played together until bed. I don't think she would have been playing for 3.5hrs if it was heatstroke.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84908
[/B][/QUOTE]

Also, didn't you say that Nikki is a poop eater? If so, then maybe Lexi saw her eating it and thought she'd give it a try, too ??


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jul 27 2005, 10:27 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Also, didn't you say that Nikki is a poop eater? If so, then maybe Lexi saw her eating it and thought she'd give it a try, too ??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84920
[/B][/QUOTE]


Like it is the "cool thing to do"


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by nataliecmu+Jul 27 2005, 09:28 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like it is the "cool thing to do"








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84922
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yeah Nikki is the poop eater. Lexi has never shown any sign of possibly eating poop (that I've seen). But there was that turd in her crate this morning and the puke was the color of poop. I guess the brown color could also be from her dog poop. 

I don't know! I can't wait for lunch so I can go home and check on her.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2005)

Poor baby, I hope she feels better real soon. Let us know how she is after you check on her.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yikes! Hope Lexi is getting better!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear Lexi is not feeling well. Let us know how she is doing after you go home at lunch to check on her.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, poor Lexi!!  I sure hope that she feels better soon. Best of luck Lexi!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I hope your baby gets will soon! Kisses for Lexi!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I hope Lexi feels better soon! I know that a little while after I got Pixie, Tuffy started having some diarrhea and the vet chalked it up to his being a little stressed from having a new dog around the house 24/7. He said even good stress could bring up an episode like that. I'd probably take her in just to be on the safe side, but I'm a total worrier... The last time Tuffy had an episode of vomiting they told me the same thing, to do the bland diet, but I insisted on taking him in and it turned out that he had tonsillitis and the drainage was causing his vomiting! I think vets generally assume the dog has gotten into some trash and just leave it there unless you press harder. Feel better soon Lexi!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Jul 27 2005, 09:27 AM
> *Also, didn't you say that Nikki is a poop eater? If so, then maybe Lexi saw her eating it and thought she'd give it a try, too ??
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84920*


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing, bleh! Baaad habits these puppies have!!

Anyway I hope Lexi is feeling better soon. I hate when they dont feel well


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Poor Lexi, and you. Let us know how she is doing after lunch.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Anybody heard from Kristi? I hope everything was okay at lunch.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Poor Lexi...has the puppy had any problems too? I sure hope she's feeling better.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi seems to be feeling a lot better. She was playing with Nikki while I was making the rice and chicken, finished it just before the electricity went out. Good thing it is only in the upper 60s today! I made up a mixture of 1/3 cup shredded chicken and 2/3 cup of rice. She ate about 1/3 of a cup. She would have kept eating but I didn't want to give her too much the first time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Great news! Thanks for the update! I've been checking......


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried to get some Pediolite but Target only had the flavored ones. I did get a syringe (sp bad) from the pharmasist but for some reason when i got home it wasn't in my bag. I don't think she drank any water when I was home.







I didn't realize it until I got back to work. So tonight I going to work on getting some liquids into her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I can usually find the unflavored Pedialite in the 4 packs of the smaller bottles in the grocery store. Since you have to throw out any used portion in 24 hours, the big bottles are a waste. Plus, it's easier to keep the smaller bottles around. 

If you ever order from places like Revival, you can order a packet or 2 of electrolite replacement powder to keep on hand, too.

http://www.revivalanimal.com/product.asp?pn=83-970

I have learned over the years with Lady how important it is to have a well stocked first aid kit on hand!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm going to try to get her to drink some water tonight. If not I can run to the walmart down the street and see if they have it.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad Lexi is okay


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 27 2005, 01:17 PM
> *I'm going to try to get her to drink some water tonight.  If not I can run to the walmart down the street and see if they have it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85048*


[/QUOTE]

Since she's eating, I'm sure just extra water will be fine.

Bet you're relieved it's nothing serious!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah she had me scared. She has never really been sick. She hasn't had an accident in her crate since she was 12 weeks old.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm glad shes doing better


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 27 2005, 01:30 PM
> *Yeah she had me scared.  She has never really been sick.  She hasn't had an accident in her crate since she was 12 weeks old.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85057*


[/QUOTE]

She's an "old lady" now! Can't keep up with the young kids!

I know the feeling......!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Yea!! I am so glad to hear she is feeling better!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Yay Lexi!! Stay well


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

So glad Lexi is feeling better. So glad that you aren't so worried anymore. It can be scary!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to hear that Lexi is doing better. Hope she's ok.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow! I just read this thread and I know how upset you must have been when Lexi got so sick. It is such a helpless feeling because they can't talk to you or point to what hurts. AND they don't ASK you first if they can eat something, they just eat it!

I hope she is completely back to normal by now and has learned her lesson about eating poop







Give her kisses from Pico and I.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I'm glad to hear Lexi is doing better!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She seems to be back to normal. She ate supper (rice and chicken). Her poop is almost back to normal, it is just slightly soft still. She is playing with Nikki like normal.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

glad to hear! dont like to hear of anyone's babies not feeling well.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 27 2005, 08:00 PM
> *She seems to be back to normal.  She ate supper (rice and chicken).  Her poop is almost back to normal, it is just slightly soft still.  She is playing with Nikki like normal.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85195*


[/QUOTE]







yay!!! I'm soo happy Lexi's alright!!!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am glad Lexie is feeling better.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, Im glad she is eating and playing some now. Hope she continues to feel better


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Glad she is feeling better!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I felt so bad when reading of little Lexie's problem.. can be very scarey!.. but was so relieved as i read on that she had recovered! Maybe she picked up some little thing on the walk that didn't agree with her. Missy could find and devour "goodies" on a walk in a split second!
So glad all is well!
Terry and my sweet little Angel Missy


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm glad to hear Lexi is doing better!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

Glad lexi is feeling better.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

How is Lexi this morning?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She is doing great! Completely back to normal. I'm going to give her the chicken and rice for another day or so (made way to much of it). Her poop is back to normal and she is playing with Nikki a lot. She ate about 3/4 cup of the chicken and rice this morning.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear it...maybe if it was poop that she ate, she has learned her lesson.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I'm so glad she's better!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi just had MAJOR diarreha! It was like a 3-4" circle about 1/2 high. It was like pudding like. Poor baby!! She is still acting fine. She ate fine at breakfast and lunch. She hasn't eaten anything tonight. I think she drank some water at lunch but she hasn't drank anything while I was home. I'm going to try and get some more water into her tonight. If she isn't better by tomorrow I'm going to take her to the vet.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Oh no! I hope she's alright.







Please keep us posted on how your baby's feeling


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

Awww, poor baby! Make sure you get her to the vet if she's not drinking. Dehydration can be dangerous to our little ones.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I talked to one of my neighbors and his dog had the same thing a few days ago. On the third day he took him to the vet and he is a lot better now.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I just talked to LadyMontava and she said to try giving her some canned pumpkin a few times a day for the next few days. She said if she isn't better by next week (mid week) to take her to the vet. So I'm going to try that. I also got a medicine dropper so I'm "forcing" water into Lexi.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Best wishes for Lexi to be feeling better!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Well I went to the store and got a couple cans of pumpkin and a baf of frozen green beans. Nikki loves the pumpkin but Lexi didn't really like it. So I had to do tough love and rumb finger fulls along the roof of her mouth.









They liked playing with the green beans but wouldn't eat them.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Guess what?

I think Nikki has what ever Lexi has. Either that or the pumpkin (she stole some of Lexi's) gave her diarreha.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

Uhg....I'm so sorry... I hope you can figure out what it is. Those poor girls.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm really hoping it is just the pumpkin that gave Nikki diarreha! Poor girls. They are both acting normally though. I might call the vet in the morning and ask what they say. It is the same vet that my neighbor goes to so they might know what it is since they treated my neighbor's dog.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

aww, the poor girls! Hopefully it was just the pumpkin. I hope all this gets figured out soon. Big kisses to the girls


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Poor girls!!!







to them


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

yeah, when you try giving something new...give it slowly. like REALLY slowly. maybe a pea size. at most, a teaspoon. i wouldnt give more than that. i really messed the dogs up when i gave them pumpkin and sweet potato----i had to take them to the emergency vet.









try just plain chicken and rice for a week---then slowly add veggies.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm taking Lexi to the vet at 10:30. She is not acting normal this morning. She normally starts playing with Nikki as soon as I open the crate doors. But this morning she wasn't interested in playing and she didn't eat anything. I still haven't seen her drink anything so I'm giving her a full baby medicine dropper of water every 45-60min. So far she hasn't thrown up since Tuesday morning.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

awww.... it sounds like things have gotten worst since I last talked to you! It's good your going to the vet today... keep us updated!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Pumpkin is high fiber so I'm not surprised Lexi's diarrhea got worse, not better. I think most often we give it to help them go if they are constipated.

Anyway, I'm glad you are taking her to the vet. You just don't want to mess around with small dogs and risk dehydration.

Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I hope all turns out well for your furbabies, it is so scary when they become ill and we don't know why, but I am sure the vet will do some tests and get to the bottom of it all.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jul 29 2005, 08:17 AM
> *Pumpkin is high fiber so I'm not surprised Lexi's diarrhea got worse, not better. I think most often we give it to help them go if they are constipated.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85661*


[/QUOTE]
I found this on a website:


> Tip 75 - Pumpkin for cats - pumpkin for dogs - Pumpkin for diarrhea or constipation
> 
> If your dog or cat is having the occasional case of constipation or diarrhea, one of the things that might help is canned pumpkin. Yes canned pumpkin in its pureed form (NOT pumpkin pie filling) is a fantastic stool softener which makes it a good natural remedy for constipation. It often helps with upset stomach or indigestion for both cats and dogs. It is very rich in fibre and adding just one or two teaspoonfuls to your pet's food often gets the system moving in no time. Dogs will occasionally want to eat it directly and that's fine too. Sometimes though, finicky cats and dogs won't touch it no matter what you do.
> 
> ...


I gave Lexi a tablespoon of it last night so I think I might have over done it. Oops! This also explains why Nikki got diarreha.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Might be easier (and less messy!) to keep some Kaopectate on hand! 

There was a tummy bug going around here a few months ago according to my vet. Lady had vomiting, not diarrhea, though. A few days of a bland diet and some Reglan took care of it, though. 

I'm sure your girls will be fine. Give us an update when you're back from the vet, okay?


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear Lexi is not any better. Let us know how your appointment goes.


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Hope your babies are all better real soon. I was told to use canned pumpkin for constipation also. I didn't know that it could help with diarrhea as well. I will have to remember that in case Tucker ever has it. Also I was told you could freeze any left over and keep for later. Best wishes to you and your little ones. If you're like me, you are probably more upset over their ailments than they are.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TuckersMom_@Jul 29 2005, 09:41 AM
> *Hope your babies are all better real soon.  I was told to use canned pumpkin for constipation also.  I didn't know that it could help with diarrhea as well.  I will have to remember that in case Tucker ever has it.  Also I was told you could freeze any left over and keep for later.  Best wishes to you and your little ones.  If you're like me, you are probably more upset over their ailments than they are.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85689*


[/QUOTE]
Yeah I froze it in ice cube trays.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 27 2005, 08:02 AM
> *Lexi started barking this morning at 6AM.  She wouldn't stop so I went out to her crate to take her out to go potty.  I noticed her pillow in her crate covered in brown stuff.  I got her out of the crate and she started to act like she had to go potty so I took her out.  She went poop but it was really, really soft.  Almost to soft to pick up.  When we got back inside she throw up a brown liquid.  I offered her some dog food (didn't have any hamburger or rice for the bland diet) and she wouldn't eat it.  We went outside one more time before I went to work and again the poop was really, really soft.
> 
> I called the vet and they said to give her a bland diet (boiled hamburger and boiled rice) for 24 hrs.  After that if she is better I can give her her dog food again.  If she isn't better I'm supposed to bring her in.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84886*


[/QUOTE]


when this happens to maxi i give him a 1/2 of tablets of pepcid A
and it helps i wonder if lexi chewed on a bone that didnt agree with her
how is she feeling today i hope better


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 29 2005, 09:49 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I froze it in ice cube trays.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85697
[/B][/QUOTE]
Hey thanks, that's a great idea. Tucker loves ice. Wonder what he would think of pumpkin ice


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 29 2005, 09:39 AM
> *[I found this on a website:
> QUOTE*


*



Tip 75 - Pumpkin for cats - pumpkin for dogs - Pumpkin for diarrhea or constipation

If your dog or cat is having the occasional case of constipation or diarrhea, one of the things that might help is canned pumpkin. Yes canned pumpkin in its pureed form (NOT pumpkin pie filling) is a fantastic stool softener which makes it a good natural remedy for constipation. It often helps with upset stomach or indigestion for both cats and dogs. It is very rich in fibre and adding just one or two teaspoonfuls to your pet's food often gets the system moving in no time. Dogs will occasionally want to eat it directly and that's fine too. Sometimes though, finicky cats and dogs won't touch it no matter what you do.

On the opposite end of things is diarrhea. Since the dietary fibre in canned pumpkin absorbs water, it can be a great help to a cat or dog that has diarrhea. Some pet owners report that it firms up their pet's loose stools or diarrhea within a few hours. Again one to two teaspoonfuls is all that is needed.

N.B. It should be noted that both diarrhea and constipation can both be very serious and require immediate veterinary care depending on the cause. Whatever the cause, diarrhea or constipation lasting more than 24-36 hours requires vet care. Click the following links for more general information on diarrhea,constipation and intestinal disorders.

Click to expand...

*I gave Lexi a tablespoon of it last night so I think I might have over done it. Oops! This also explains why Nikki got diarreha.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85670
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yep, you're right... a tablespoon is a ton for a teeny dog!! ..... since they say 2 tsp. for prob. an average-sized dog... Oh well... !! But that is really great info to have on hand about pumpkin's benefits. I would never have known that. My guys love pumpkin and I usually just give them a teeny bit from the tip of my finger. I sure hope Lexi gets to feeling like herself soon!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Since a high fiber diet is recommended for diabetics, Lady gets lots of pumpkin. I mix it with nonfat plain yogurt and call it "Pumpkin Mousse". She thinks it's really, really special!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

The vet thinks Lexi has a virus or something. She gave me Metronidazole to give her for the next 5 days. She also gave Lexi a shot to helpe speed it up. I'm supposed to continue with the bland diet thru the weekend.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yeah, it was a virus that Lady had a few months ago, too. She got a shot of antibiotics, too, along with a shot of Reglan, plus antibiotics and Reglan to take home. And we did the bland diet for a few days.

It cost me $108 for about a 5 minute visit! How about you?


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lets see it was vet visit, they tested the poop for worms and paracites, shot and meds. It came to $59.

Edit: We were there for over an hour. I love my vet! She is very thorough.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I'm glad that you found out so now Lexi can start to get better


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Poor girls,I hope Lexi feels much better soon! I think Nikki just had too much punkin!


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

I hope get better soon.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 29 2005, 12:22 PM
> *Lets see it was vet visit, they tested the poop for worms and paracites, shot and meds.  It came to $59.
> 
> Edit: We were there for over an hour.  I love my vet!  She is very thorough.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85772*


[/QUOTE]

Wow! $59!

Lady had a "brief" visit which is $35, each shot was $23, plus the take home prescriptions.

I rarely get out of there for under $100 and it's much, much more if there is anything more serious going on.

I am amazed at the difference in price!

I don't remember what a fecal is, but Lady just had a heartworm check and it was $40 for the test.


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

fecal is "poop"


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear Lexi is on the road to recovery.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SNOWY_@Jul 29 2005, 12:57 PM
> *fecal is "poop"
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I know what it is! I met I don't know what the charge is!  

Vets here in Raleigh are so expensive.

Nikki will probably get it , too, huh? Just like with human children, they love to "share" germs!

You should have a fun weekend!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom+Jul 29 2005, 01:00 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what it is! I met I don't know what the charge is!  

Vets here in Raleigh are so expensive.

Nikki will probably get it , too, huh? Just like with human children, they love to "share" germs!

You should have a fun weekend!
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85809
[/B][/QUOTE]
So far she is fine. My vet didn't say anything about Nikki getting it. I'm not sure if it is an actual virus. She said something about hte good and bad bacteria in the colon being out of wack.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Did they tell you to give her yogurt if shes on an antibiotic? I know that humans (me just having had strep throat) should have yogurt to replace the good bacteria that the antibiotics are killing. My pet store food guy also said to give Phoebe plain yogurt when she was on hers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I was just going to mention yogurt. Make sure it has the live cultures.

I give Lady the Dannon nonfat plain yogurt.

Hopefully it isn't contagious and Nikki won't get it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

She didn't mention anything.

Here is some info on it:


> Metronidazole is used to treat protozoal infections in cats and dogs including Giardia, Entamoeba, Trichomonas, and Balantidium. It is also used to treat anaerobic bacterial infections. Metronidazole has immune modulating activity and may be prescribed to treat inflammatory bowel disease. It may be used to treat colitis caused by other antibiotics, periodontal disease (especially in cats), Clostridium perfringens enterotoxemia, tetanus, diarrhea of undetermined cause, pancreatic insufficiency (with small intestinal bacterial overgrowth), and complications of severe liver disease. Metronidazole may be used with corticosteroids in the treatment of inflammatory bowel disease, or gum disease (gingivitis/stomatitis) in cats. Topical metronidazole gel is used in the treatment of skin infections, such as feline chin acne.
> 
> Metronidazole is usually tolerated better if given with food and there are a wide variety of flavors and preparations made by compounding pharmacies in order to deal with the problems associated with the bitter taste. Because of the variety of uses for this drug, dose amount, frequency and duration of treatment vary widely.[/B]


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)




----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Jul 27 2005, 10:14 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that is what I'm thinking it was.

I really, really don't think it was heatstroke. It was actually chilly when we went for the walk. Plus we got back to the apartment at 7:30 and didn't go to sleep until almost 11. If it was heatstroke I think she would have had some symptoms before this morning. Plus she is used to the walk. Normally it is a 2.5 mile walk and Lexi walks about 2miles of it. This time it was closer to 3 miles and she walked about 2.25 miles. If it was heatstroke she probably not have been able to walk as far. After the walk Lexi and Nikki played together until bed. I don't think she would have been playing for 3.5hrs if it was heatstroke.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=84908
[/B][/QUOTE]


I hope Lexi feels better... It is heart breaking when they are feeling sick and they can't tell us. It is really hard..

You are a great mommy because you are doing everything you can to try to make her feel better..
Good Luck and keep us posted...

THanks!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Well Lexi is completely back to normal. No more soft or runny poop. Still have a few more days of pills to give her though.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm so glad she is herself again... yea!! That metronidazole really does a great job with tummy problems....


----------



## TuckersMom (Jun 27, 2005)

Glad she's better!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Glad to hear she is all better. I was wondering about her earlier.


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Aug 2 2005, 04:49 PM
> *Well Lexi is completely back to normal.  No more soft or runny poop.  Still have a few more days of pills to give her though.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=86731*


[/QUOTE]


THANK GOD! 
I am so glad for you! yippie!


----------



## JAKIEP33 (Apr 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Jul 28 2005, 12:01 PM
> *She is doing great!  Completely back to normal.  I'm going to give her the chicken and rice for another day or so (made way to much of it).  Her poop is back to normal and she is playing with Nikki a lot.  She ate about 3/4 cup of the chicken and rice this morning.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85345*


[/QUOTE]


Thank God!

I am so happy to hear that....

It is so scary when the babies are sick...


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

Whew! That's a relief to know Lexi is on the mend......now to get Tucker up and running around.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Glad Lexi is doing A LOT better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Was thrilled to see Lexi has recovered.. Horray!!!!

Terry and my sweet Angel Missy


----------

